# I got GOOD news for 45



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I got some great news at the vets yesterday. 45 will get better. Yes you read that right. My boy rescue boy has the very advance stages of lymes and anaplasmosis. She didn’t feel any fractures nor did he cry out when she manipulated his hips and legs. He is on 150mg of doxycline 2x a day (40 days of this and then 30 days of amoxicillin) and rimadyl 75mg 2x a day. This morning he actually stood to eat his food and he walked all the way to the door to go outside. 

I feel just horrible though. I should have taken him in soon to get a second opinion. I will be slapping myself over that for a long time. But the good news is the by will have a good life. As soon as he is through with this round of medication I will be getting him neutered.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Sharon I am sooooo very glad to ehar this  I was sending all kinds of good vibes his way  ((HUGS)) yay this makes me so ooooo happy


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I know a bunch of you guys were sending him healing thoughts I think it worked.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh yes Sharon I am sooo glad he is better, don't beat yourself up, he is on the road to a speedy recovery and that is all that matters  ((hugs)) to you all


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

You just made my day Sharon!!!!! Way to be 45 I don't know much about either ailment, but if he is going to get better and have one helluva home in the process, then my prayers were answered (Thank you Lord!) Oh yeah, Sharon you may as well tell your neighbor to save that bullet for someone who needs it more (don't forget to hand him the mirror). Love you guys!!!!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Yay for 45!!!!!!  I'm so glad to hear he'll be getting better!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

YAY!!! (hugs) I'm so glad he's going to get better, I was worried about him.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

This is the GREATEST news! I sent good wishes your way all day yesterday and I just got in the door from work and was hoping for an update on 45 - and this is the best! You've made my day.

WTG 45!!! Woot - boy is a survivor!


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

This is fantastic news! I`m so happy for you he will recover.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh you guys are the bestest. I know that all those wishes/ prayers were answered. Yes 45 will have a good life. I am beggining to think tho he wont be an outside dog....hehehe. I will still get the kennel so he can be out when I am gone and I know that he will be safe but for the most part he is an inside dog now.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

All part of 45's masterful plan


----------

